

Why Intelligent People Drink More Alcohol - 001sky
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/the-scientific-fundamentalist/201010/why-intelligent-people-drink-more-alcohol

======
tokenadult
[2010] Previous submission with discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1785561>

The author of this piece is widely criticized by more scientific writers:

[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/scott-barry-kaufman/satoshi-
ka...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/scott-barry-kaufman/satoshi-kanazawa-
does-not_b_863359.html)

[http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/beautiful-
minds/201105/b...](http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/beautiful-
minds/201105/black-women-are-not-rated-less-attractive-our-independent-
analysis-the-a)

<http://wicherts.socsci.uva.nl/attractAddHealth.pdf>

[http://scienceblogs.com/pharyngula/2012/09/10/satoshi-
kanaza...](http://scienceblogs.com/pharyngula/2012/09/10/satoshi-kanazawa-is-
back/)

[http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/guest-
blog/2011/05/23/th...](http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/guest-
blog/2011/05/23/the-data-are-in-regarding-satoshi-kanazawa/)

